# Powells Malt And Extract



## ozbrewer (23/8/05)

hey all

Does anyone else have lower that expected effiancy when using 100%powels malts? or it it just me
, and this is assuming the lower end of the potential extract of the grain at 1036
My last batch gave me a mash eff of 63% and a brewhouse of 72%


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/8/05)

I have used Powells Ale malt in my last two brews and have had no problems. I have potential set at 1.037 in Beersmith.

C&B
TDA


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/8/05)

ozbrewer said:


> hey all
> 
> Does anyone else have lower that expected effiancy when using 100%powels malts? or it it just me
> , and this is assuming the lower end of the potential extract of the grain at 1036
> ...



I have done 2 all powells brews and have almost exactly the same drop in efficiency as you. I have changed my system though, so this could have some bearing on the eff. 
After to speaking to Batz, who has no problems with his eff. I am going to crush my grains a lot finer, this is what he does and has not had a problem.

I have noticed that the grains seem a little smaller than joe white malts. So maybe the mill gap needs to be set a little smaller.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Snow (23/8/05)

I used the Powells Ale malt in my brew last week and the extract came out the same as the Joe White stuff I've been using.

I'll be interested to note the attenuation, though, as I've heard it's less attenuative than other malts.

- Snow


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/8/05)

Snow said:


> I used the Powells Ale malt in my brew last week and the extract came out the same as the Joe White stuff I've been using.
> 
> I'll be interested to note the attenuation, though, as I've heard it's less attenuative than other malts.
> 
> ...



Snow, that could be another old wives tale.

An IPA I brewed with it started at OG of 1068. Measured the fermenting beer 8 days later and it was 1016. Yeast was 1056 and mash temperature was 67C. Now that is already 75% attenuation. I will be take another measure when I dry hop the beer.

The other beer is fermenting with Nottingham Ale yeast which is a super attenuative yeast. I will report back on it's final gravity in a week.

C&B
TDA


----------

